# Oatmeal Milk and Honey



## Kosmerta (Jan 18, 2020)

I've just had someone ask for 50 bars of Oatmeal Milk and Honey scented soap. So far I've been using Brambleberry's FO and I really like! I gave my entire family soaps fragranced with this for Christmas and most people like the smells although 3/10 told me they did not like it.

Can anyone who has tried multiple Oatmeal Milk and Honey FO's recommend to me which is the best? Thanks in advance


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 18, 2020)

You’re likely to get many different opinions. I’ve tried 4-5 and my favorite and a best seller hands down in soap and scrubs is from Southern Scentsations. They are fairly local to me so I’m able to go there to get it.  I buy 4-5 lbs at a time.


----------



## lsg (Jan 19, 2020)

I like Crafter's Choice Oatmeal, Milk & Honey.  It does discolor, though.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 19, 2020)

I like Oatmeal Milk and Honey from The Sage or from SoapSupplies.net


----------



## kharmon320 (Feb 2, 2020)

I've been on this quest for the perfect OMH forever.  My favorite for the past few years is a 50:50 blend of Chermark OMH from Rustic Escentuals with OMH from Soapsupplies.net.  I don't like an overly almond OMH.  This blend sells very well for me.


----------



## Tamenya (Feb 21, 2020)

Kosmerta said:


> I've just had someone ask for 50 bars of Oatmeal Milk and Honey scented soap. So far I've been using Brambleberry's FO and I really like! I gave my entire family soaps fragranced with this for Christmas and most people like the smells although 3/10 told me they did not like it.
> 
> Can anyone who has tried multiple Oatmeal Milk and Honey FO's recommend to me which is the best? Thanks in advance


I know this reply is probably to late, but I really liked the Oatmeal Milk and Honey FO I purchased from Nurture's Soap.  It was nice OOB and I am 6 weeks into cure and although the scent isn't as strong as when i first poured it; it still smells wonderful!!


----------



## amd (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm going to add my 2cents here as well... I used a 50/50 blend of Micas & More OMH with NG Warm Vanilla & Sugar Type, and to me this smelled more like what I would expect from an OMH soap. This blend soaped very well, of course it has discoloration, but no ricing, definitely no acceleration, it was the most fun I'd had soaping in a while.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 21, 2020)

I also make my own OMH blend. I started making it myself some years back because all of the ones I'd ever tried up until that time (except for Oregon Trails version) smelled more like cherry/almond instead of actual oats, milk and honey. 

This is what I do: I mix 28.57% Oregon Trails OMH- which has absolutely no almond notes in it at all (yay), but is still not quite perfect to my nose - with 71.43% Daystar's Milk Sugar Kisses. I make up a bottle of it and use it @ .75 oz ppo in my soap. When blended together in those proportions, it smells like an actual, realistic blend of oatmeal, milk and honey in my soap. The scent stays true in my soap without any morphing, and happily, my soap only discolors to a light beige color.


IrishLass


----------



## Millie (Feb 26, 2020)

@IrishLass What is Milk Sugar Kisses like on its own?


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 26, 2020)

Millie said:


> @IrishLass What is Milk Sugar Kisses like on its own?



It smells like yummy, sweetened milk.


IrishLass


----------



## Millie (Feb 26, 2020)

IrishLass said:


> It smells like yummy, sweetened milk.


Yay! Thanks


----------



## Arimara (Feb 26, 2020)

@IrishLass I want to try that so bad.


----------



## Catscankim (Jul 10, 2020)

I kinda like the natural smell of oatmeal milk and honey soap....


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 10, 2020)

I’ve tried @IrishLass blend and it smells divine!  The only two others I’ve used are from Nurture and BB. They are nice, but definitely almondy.


----------



## sarahmarah (Jul 10, 2020)

I use Oatmeal n' Honey from Crafters Choice. WSP just had a big sale so I stocked up. Theres no almond notes at all though It may be slightly more oatmeal cookie like than some prefer. It does indeed discolor but the scent is strong and doesn't fade or morph.


----------

